# Need advice from folks in the medical field



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

My husband and I are done having kids, so my husband is signed up to have a vasectomy in a couple of weeks. His paperwork said that the post op semen analysis can buy collected at home or in the clinic. We had trouble getting pregnant at first, so he had one when we went to my obgyn. Something went wrong and the sample was invalid. If he wants to do it at the clinic would that be awkward for the folks that work there? I would love some feedback from folks who work in the medical field.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Well if the paperwork says he can do it at either location they are probably set up for it.
I work in a clinic where we don't allow that anymore...sometimes you never know what you might find in the room after. :/
But they are probably used to it so I wouldn't worry.
Also depending on how far away you live from the clinic some people would be forced to do it there rather than at home.
Semen samples only have a shelf life of about 2 to 3 hours so that is another reason why they'd be set up to have it produced in the clinic.
Remember that after a vasectomy there can still be mobile sperm for up to 8 weeks so keep using protection until you get the all clear from your doctor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

citygirl4344 said:


> Well if the paperwork says he can do it at either location they are probably set up for it.
> I work in a clinic where we don't allow that anymore...sometimes you never know what you might find in the room after. :/
> But they are probably used to it so I wouldn't worry.
> Also depending on how far away you live from the clinic some people would be forced to do it there rather than at home.
> ...


When you worked in a clinic that allowed it was it uncomfortable for you? What on earth could be left there other than some semen. LOL


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't understand the question.

Why would it be awkward for people who work at a sperm sample collecting clinic to collect a sperm sample?


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> When you worked in a clinic that allowed it was it uncomfortable for you? What on earth could be left there other than some semen. LOL




It wasn't uncomfortable at all.
More so for the patient as they were embarrassed. If it's in the leaflet that you can do it there they are set up for it and the staff is completely used to it.
It's all professional. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

I guess he'll just need to take some material. LOL


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't they have the guy do this in the restroom, kind of like when we give urine samples, we go to the restroom to do it?


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

caruso said:


> I don't understand the question.
> 
> Why would it be awkward for people who work at a sperm sample collecting clinic to collect a sperm sample?


Because it is a urologist office


----------



## marriedwifeof4ki (Sep 19, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Don't they have the guy do this in the restroom, kind of like when we give urine samples, we go to the restroom to do it?


I have no idea


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

The post vas test is to see if there are any active ingredients left, not to judge for quality. Alive or dead doesn't matter. My office said what works best is to produce the sample in evening and put in fridge, then drop it off at the office on my way to work the next morning.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

For me it would be worse than a case of bashful bladder. I just couldn't...


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

My experience was terrible. Many years ago, fertility testing. We lived too far from the hospital clinic to bring the sample from home.

It started with the receptionist asking me to repeat why I was there in front of a waiting room full of people. The I was given a cup and led to a regular exam room. No lock on the door. Yes, a nurse walked in on me. Then I had to take the open sample cup down the crowded elevator a few floors to the lab. I handed the cup to a young woman behind the counter. She read the paperwork, scrunched her face at what she was holding, held it out away from her as she took it away.

If at all possible, make the sample at home.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

marriedwifeof4ki said:


> Because it is a urologist office


What a missed opportunity.

You got to make this work.

Don't say it was a urologist office.

You have to say it was at the dentist office


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

There are 2 samples spread apart to make sure the surgery was 100% effective.

Just do it at home, unless your husband doesn't like to take care of himself. The only way you can contaminate the sample is help from the wife, the cup wasn't clean or you get something into it or he's like Ted in the movie Something About Mary. They don't need a LARGE sample and when you bring it to the doctor's office, make sure you use the brown bag they supplied. Nobody wants to see a clear plastic cup full of things....


----------



## Buffon06 (Aug 14, 2016)

My wife and I went through 10 years of fertility treatment before she got pregnant. I gave more semen samples than I can remember. The place I went to had a room with a lock and a vinyl covered lazy boy recliner. There were porn videos, a TV, and a stack of hardcore magazines. And towels. Partners were allowed in the room to assist if needed.

Once you produced a sample, you put it through a little door into the lab. The guy running the lab wore a ball cap with a picture of a sperm whale on it. I wasn't embarrassed and neither was anyone else.

If you live close just do it at home.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Thor said:


> My experience was terrible. Many years ago, fertility testing. We lived too far from the hospital clinic to bring the sample from home.
> 
> It started with the receptionist asking me to repeat why I was there in front of a waiting room full of people. The I was given a cup and led to a regular exam room. No lock on the door. Yes, a nurse walked in on me. Then I had to take the open sample cup down the crowded elevator a few floors to the lab. I handed the cup to a young woman behind the counter. She read the paperwork, scrunched her face at what she was holding, held it out away from her as she took it away.
> 
> If at all possible, make the sample at home.


By terrible I think you mean amazing. That sounds like a good time to me.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thor said:


> My experience was terrible. Many years ago, fertility testing. We lived too far from the hospital clinic to bring the sample from home.
> 
> It started with the receptionist asking me to repeat why I was there in front of a waiting room full of people. The I was given a cup and led to a regular exam room. No lock on the door. Yes, a nurse walked in on me. Then I had to take the open sample cup down the crowded elevator a few floors to the lab. I handed the cup to a young woman behind the counter. She read the paperwork, scrunched her face at what she was holding, held it out away from her as she took it away.
> 
> If at all possible, make the sample at home.


Yeah, I kinda get the impression that if you do something like this there, they aren't going to be very discrete about it whether you are in front of other patients or nurses or whatever. It's kinda like being in a hospital. I was once told to strip in front of a nurse with my wife present. It's just like yeah whatever, if you're uncomfortable about it, get over it, we've got other patient we need to attend to.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

jb02157 said:


> I was once told to strip in front of a nurse with my wife present.


The nurse needed a semen sample and told you to strip in front of her? What did the nurse do next? I guess that depends on how good your health insurance is.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

The tests are totally different. Fertility tests want to see quantity and mobility of sperm. Post snip tests just want to count how many. Dead or alive are unwanted. Just do the deed at home.

I did and my wife dropped the sample off at the hospital later that morning.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

